# CW just had apprenticeship interview



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So I am currently working with a union company as a CW and finally had my apprenticeship interview last Tuesday, I received my interview score the next day (Wednesday) I scored a 93 out of 100 and feel like my score was low. Do any of you guys have an idea how long it usually takes to get into the program? Or think my score was good enough to be selected?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm also from Local 340 Sacramento Ca.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So ill assume nobody has any suggestions. Ive tried contacting my local and have contacted the union rep and neither can give me a straight answer. 

Anyways, could a mod please remove this thread. I am not sure how to do that myself, if at all possible.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I'm sorry I did not see your post until now. Someone with current knowledge should be available to help you.
Stick around and give it a chance.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> I'm sorry I did not see your post until now. Someone with current knowledge should be available to help you.
> Stick around and give it a chance.


No worties. Ill be patiebtly waiting then.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Sparky Iv said:


> John Valdes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry I did not see your post until now. Someone with current knowledge should be available to help you.
> ...


Patiently


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

No idea but test standards normally have 72 to 76 as the low pass mark. At 93 i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

My local seems to have a threshold that they stop at. I have heard it stops at 95 and anything below that is low or have heard they were only taking in guys with 98s and above. My local will not tell me a damn thing about where i am on the list so at this point im in the dark.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sure it's graded on a curve. If they are only taking X amount of guys, the passing grade changes. To me a 93, plus you are already working, you would be a shoe in. 

Could be their still interviewing. So the cut off grade is still changing. That's probably why they don't have the information your looking for. 

If your into conspiracies, could be their waiting for some derelict son to come down for the interview. Or your employer told them to skip you this year so they can keep you down. Na, never happen!!!! Or would it? <X-Files music plays>

Good luck. I think you got this.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

cabletie said:


> I am sure it's graded on a curve. If they are only taking X amount of guys, the passing grade changes. To me a 93, plus you are already working, you would be a shoe in.
> 
> Could be their still interviewing. So the cut off grade is still changing. That's probably why they don't have the information your looking for.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Your post gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So since nobody else wants to contribute to the thread, could i please have a mod delete this.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Just an update: I just received a call today about being indentured and will be starting the apprenticeship as soon as my employer files all the paperwork. Whooo hooo.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations! 
And thanks for the update.


----------



## dakidis2nice (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey, I actually just joined this site hoping to gain more insight in the electrical field. Currently I'm in an accelerated trade program and will be graduating in February. From there I will be looking to begin an apprenticeship program somewhere. Can anyone give me any good tips on what I can do now to increase my hiring potential while I'm in school?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Apply with your local IBEW and start knocking on doors of Open Shops.

Keep applying with the IBEW for as long as it takes.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sparky Iv said:


> Patiently


"worties"?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Since your in NJ you probably won't do an apprenticeship if you go the non Union route. Unless you go with a shop that does prevailing wage jobs. If that's the route you go, start knocking on doors. If your in an accredited school you will need three years of on the job experience to apply for your state electrical contractors license. From there you could go out on your own, or just hold it while you work for someone else. I'm not sure what you could do, that you haven't done already by going to school, that will make you more employable. Does your school have a placement program. CIE maybe, if it's a Vo-Tech school?

If you go the Union route contact Local 351 IBEW in south Jersey. They would have a five year apprenticeship. Here's the state map for IBEW locals. 


http://www.necannj.com/ibew-jurisdictional-map/


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

dakidis2nice said:


> Hey, I actually just joined this site hoping to gain more insight in the electrical field. Currently I'm in an accelerated trade program and will be graduating in February. From there I will be looking to begin an apprenticeship program somewhere. Can anyone give me any good tips on what I can do now to increase my hiring potential while I'm in school?


 Yeah, move outa Jersey for a start.
What is an "accelerated trade program"? Learning a trade isn't a crash course endeavor, it takes time, and dedication to become a tradesman, and rushing through it, you're going to miss the good stuff. Remember, those who can't do, teach. Those who can't teach, supervise. Those who can't supervise, work at Walmart.
And why waste that "special skill" as a Yankee baseball player to do some dirty, thankless construction work? Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.

I'll tell you what, right now. If you want a lucrative career in construction, learn how to weld, and get good at it. My kids an iron worker and they got him working so much, he doesn't have the time to spend all that money. The IBEW doesn't have nearly the steady work that them metal monkey's do. Believe me.


----------



## dakidis2nice (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you for your insight. Accelerated in terms of the course is completed in 6 mos. A lot of trade programs, at least in NJ are 4 hours a day, 5 days a week over the span of a year. This particular program I'm in is 6 mos. 8 hours a day. Same amount of time, but I'm in school for 40 hours a week for 6 mos. learning the fundamentals


----------



## dakidis2nice (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. It's not a vo-tech, but actually a trades school. It has all the trades that a traditional vo-tech school would have, but it's open to anyone with a high school diploma. They do have lifetime job placement, but my thinking was more in-line with making my resume as competitive as possible so that I may secure an apprenticeship or any sort of entry level electrician position that offers the best experience as well as it being the most lucrative


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The apprenticeship classes have already started for this year in all the IBEW locals. Plus they need time before that for entrance exams and interviews. 

Try and get a job in the trade and fill out an application for Local 351. Having the school you put yourself through, plus a job in the trade will look good on the application as well as the interview. In the end the most lucrative for you will probably be getting into the "A" apprenticeship for Inside Wireman. 

The CW/CE is more lenient as far as time of year you start work, but classes still start in September. It's also a route more for someone that has a few years in the trade that doesn't want to start at the bottom of the pay scale. It's a longer route and in the end you would have made more money going "A" apprentice. It's an option though. 

There's no way of knowing how it'll all work out. All of us have different stories.


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Sparky Iv said:
> 
> 
> > Patiently
> ...


 I guess spelling wasn't part of the exam.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Kawicrash said:


> I guess spelling wasn't part of the exam.


I'd put money on it.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

So my thread gets hijacked and then others feel the need to criticize? Oh brother.


----------



## New213 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello, I have to go into the office in commerce, ca for the 
“IBEW LOCAL 11 INSIDE WIRE APPRENTICESHIP ENTRANCE EXAM”
and was wondering at what point do they do the drug test and hair follicle drug test.
Is it the day of the exam? (All I’ve done in the application process thus far is applied online)

Thank you


----------

